# bathroom accidents



## tyler (Dec 2, 2008)

if i were to get a dog that is already potty trained would it end up going in the house since it is not used to living in my house?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Depends on the dog. My rule is that whether or not a dog is "housebroken" when it comes to my house, I treat it like it's a little puppy. This means constant supervision, lots of trips to the yard, lots of praise when it goes potty where it's supposed to. If it really is housebroken then this helps it learn our routines and where our back door is (and who doesn't like to be praised for a job well done?). And if the dog isn't housebroken or is shaky, then this helps me start off on the right foot with good habits.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

What pupresq said. Always assume a new dog is untrained and unhousebroken, that way you will set yourself AND your dog up for success.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Along with the housebreaking- some dogs will get into trouble due to stress or anxiety in a new environment. Chewing things or scratching up doorways, countersurfing. I would start with crate training immediately(most shelter dogs or fosters are already familiar with it)
You must keep an eye on the dog at all time of freedom until they can prove themselves. And most don't show their true personality for several weeks. So you may think you have a dog with issues, but it is just due to the stress they are experiencing in the beginning.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

I think also you have to make sure you give the dog opportunities to go outside on a regular basis... may be a bit of an adjustment communicating to each other and establishing a new routine/ schedule.


----------

